# Hurt Feelings Report



## Pte_Martin (20 Apr 2007)

I was watching CTV news when i saw they did a thing on the Hurt feelings report. They made a big deal out of it like the CF made the sheet. Has anyone else seen this paper? To me i think it is a funny joke, it's not like the CF made it. Whats the big deal?


----------



## JSR OP (21 Apr 2007)

Here it is.  It looks like it may have come from the Aussies.  Could you imagine if they got a hold the paper advertising the SLAPP program, or the many other spoof programs/ papers out there?


----------



## cobbler (21 Apr 2007)

Yeah we have them here, what was thier problem with it?

edit - just got told that appently its been banned here.


----------



## JSR OP (21 Apr 2007)

Here is the CTV article link:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070420/offensive_message_070420/20070420?hub=Canada


----------



## Garett (21 Apr 2007)

I can't believe this is news. I think the Taliban or Taliban sympathizers are behind it.


----------



## GAP (21 Apr 2007)

It was probably intended as black humor, but the PC crowd got ahold of it and have blown it way out of proportion. 

Is Black Humor hurtful? yep, but it was never intended to be taken seriously. In hearing the news clip, I was questioning all through it why it is not being portrayed as a poor example of humor, rather than some serious document.


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> It was probably intended as black humor, but the PC crowd got ahold of it and have blown it way out of proportion.
> 
> Is Black Humor hurtful? yep, but it was never intended to be taken seriously. In hearing the news clip, I was questioning all through it why it is not being portrayed as a poor example of humor, rather than some serious document.



It's funny.  Black, perhaps, but funny.  

Hopefully the media gets bored with this non-issue and moves on to bigger things before some poor young MCpl is sacrificed on the altar of Political Correctness.


Roy


----------



## TCBF (21 Apr 2007)

Remember the Golden Rule of Humour?: 

KNOW YOUR TARGET AUDIENCE!

Remember the Golden Rule of E-Mailing Humour?: 

You have NO control over where your humour will be sent NEXT.  You have NO control over the fact that if ONE person finds your original message offensive, he/she can roll up ALL of the offending possessors of the document because people are either too stupid or too lazy to remove the previous addy's when they forward humour.

KNOW YOUR LIMITS!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Apr 2007)

this a word of warning or in reference to something I missed


----------



## navymich (21 Apr 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> this a word of warning or in reference to something I missed



Possibly to do with what was said in  this thread?


----------



## ZipperHead (21 Apr 2007)

I am guessing that somebody was offended by a joke that was forwarded, and "they" looked at the previous recipients of said joke. I normally remove things like this, but I guess some people are, as TCBF said, too lazy and/or stupid to do the same. 

I'm not really sure how this effects anything, except that people can see who is on someone's joke email distribution lists. As a rule, I don't forward jokes (especially on DND assets), for this reason. I don't think anything can really be done to the people in the distribution list (i.e all the people who may have received the offending message) as I don't believe "they" can punish the recipients of unsolicited email. If that were the case, whomever keeps sending me offers on cheap Viagra and Cialis would be doing some hard time in Club Ed  

By rights, though, anyone who receives offensive emails, distributed on DND IT assets, should be reporting said sender of message to their ISSO, and disciplinary action would be taken (first removing all the other recipients when they forward, but that doesn't really matter as the IT people would be able to see who else received the original email). Having said that, if most units are like mine, most of the biggest offenders of forwarding jokes, etc are people above myself in rank, so if all those that are guilty of this offense were to have their email PRIVILEGES revoked for violating the rules, there would be about a 95% reduction in the volume of emails across the CF. Now THAT would be a good thing..... 

A while back, right after the SuperBowl, one of the the funnier commercials was making the rounds of the email system, and some people in the IS world in Ottawa (I believe) sent an email to our ISSO saying that they noticed that the amount of network traffic (within our unit) related to this video was taken notice of, and it had the potential to effect operational network traffic. In other words, Big Brother is watching, and that "harmless" video clip has the capability of disrupting the flow of LEGITIMATE network traffic to/from operations overseas.

Al


----------



## TCBF (21 Apr 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Possibly to do with what was said in  this thread?



- Yup.  You nailed it.  Merge threads, anyone?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Yup.  You nailed it.  Merge threads, anyone?



Done

army.ca staff


----------

